# From Annapolis heading south



## hhhoward (Aug 13, 2010)

We are taking our O'Day 35 south from Annapolis,MD on October 2nd. We plan to do the ICW to Beaufort, NC and then go outside to Charleston. We will continue on to Datona going outside when possible, if not, down the ICW. We plan to stay in Daytona until mid January, then move south to West Palm Beach to jump over to the Bahamas from March 1st to mid April. We plan on staying in the Abacos until heading north back to Maryland. Since this is our first long trip I would appreciate any suggestions from thost that have done the trip.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

If you find yourself waiting at Lake Worth Inlet (WPB) due to weather; then consider taking the ICW down to anchor in Lake Sylvia in Fort Lauderdale before crossing to West End. The distance is a little more, but the advantage in current and likely wind direction makes for a more pleasant crossing of the Gulfstream. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

You might find the following a good resource: Cruiser's Net


----------



## hhhoward (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you, it is a great resourse.
Harry


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

you have a nice stout boat to get you there too!


----------

